# TiVo Bolt 500GB - $219



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Frys has the Tivo Bolt available for $219 on this weeks ad.

Z


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Zonker007 said:


> Frys has the Tivo Bolt available for $219 on this weeks ad. Z


If without one year service (starting tomorrow), that is not a deal.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> If without one year service (starting tomorrow), that is not a deal.


The UPC listed on the Fry's website is 851342000261 which would mean it has the one year of service included according to this post.


----------



## JCN (Feb 4, 2016)

Plus free shipping! No tax depending on you location.


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, saw your post and picked one up at the Austin Frys for $219. UPC is V1 with service included. Frys had 2 left on the shelf last night.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

$69 bucks total for the hardware itself, brand new, is a great deal! (I'm deducting $150 since that's the value of one year of service, which is required anyway if you buy the new v2 Bolt from TiVo.) For anyone considering trying out TiVo, this makes a lot of sense, because I'm sure you could sell it used on eBay in a year for well over $100, meaning you'd likely be out less than $100 to use a TiVo for one year.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Zonker007 said:


> Frys has the Tivo Bolt available for $219 on this weeks ad.
> 
> Z


Nice!  can't go wrong at that price 219.00 tax free + free shipping, did a online purchase will be here in a week  again thanks Zonker007 for the post!!!


----------



## JCN (Feb 4, 2016)

Dido, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Just got an e-mail from Fry's my Bolt should arrive Saturday they did the ups/usps gig, I'll report back then as to what model shows up, it listed ver.1 so we will see.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I ordered one for my son on Wednesday. I'm in NY. I paid the extra $1.80 for ground, and according to UPS, it's being delivered today!


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

My Bolt arrived today and it is indeed a ver.1 #851342000261 in the black box with the 1 free year subscription on the back, any one have any idea how long Tivo will be required to honor the subscription ? any guess's ?

Thanks in advance Mark

Edit: And just for the record two of the four factory seals had come unglued.


----------



## JCN (Feb 4, 2016)

Zonker007 said:


> Frys has the Tivo Bolt available for $219 on this weeks ad.
> 
> Z


Bolts back up to 299.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Free year model (500mb) still $232 on Amazon.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Free year model (500mb) still $232 on Amazon.


It was for about 3 hours for about $227 (amazon as the seller) because the seller "blinkq" had it for $222 free shipping and no taxes.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

mark1958 said:


> My Bolt arrived today and it is indeed a ver.1 #851342000261 in the black box with the 1 free year subscription on the back, any one have any idea how long Tivo will be required to honor the subscription ? any guess's ?


If there's no added caveat stating the subscription must be started by a certain date, I can't imagine TiVo won't honor it for as long as the Bolt is a supported model in their line-up.


----------



## JCN (Feb 4, 2016)

The Bolt came yesterday. Black box With 1 year subscription on box. As usual stickers are loose.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Steve said:


> If there's no added caveat stating the subscription must be started by a certain date, I can't imagine TiVo won't honor it for as long as the Bolt is a supported model in their line-up.


Thanks Steve, I would think so as well but with Tivo being bought out I wasn't sure.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

mark1958 said:


> Thanks Steve, I would think so as well but with Tivo being bought out I wasn't sure.


What?! Who is buying out TiVo?


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

thyname said:


> What?! Who is buying out TiVo?


Rovi, merger or buy out it has been in the news.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/annafie...strategic-fit-or-a-synergy-play/#4b85d2bd41e1


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

mark1958 said:


> Thanks Steve, I would think so as well but with Tivo being bought out I wasn't sure.


I chated with tivos online supoport a couple times and they tell me that the 1 year free service is no longer. I told them amazon sells a model with 1 free year and they said its false advertising. I move at the end of August and my tivo that supposed to come with 1 year of service arrives tomorrow. Hopefully it will still include the 1 year of service when I activate it...


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Johnwashere said:


> I chated with tivos online supoport a couple times and they tell me that the 1 year free service is no longer. I told them amazon sells a model with 1 free year and they said its false advertising. I move at the end of August and my tivo that supposed to come with 1 year of service arrives tomorrow. Hopefully it will still include the 1 year of service when I activate it...


Let me know your out come, I really don't know how they can cancel the one year sub there is no time frame listed on the box even in the disclaimer fine print, that would be False advertising. I also wonder if they have informed all the retailers of such, and affixed some sort of sticker or disclaimer on the box
to make it clear that there is a subscription required. ???

I can smell a class action suit in the air!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mark1958 said:


> I can smell a class action suit in the air!


What I think you smell is the support person who made statements to Johnwashere, because they are full of "it".


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> What I think you smell is the support person who made statements to Johnwashere, because they are full of "it".


I think your right smells and it's not a fish smell either! 😉


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

mark1958 said:


> I think your right smells and it's not a fish smell either! 😉


I had ***** (as in CATS!!) at the Chinese Restaurant,
she said it tastes like chicken but it smelt more like fish...

Bolts w/1 year service jumping in price everywhere, Amzon OOS, the Pro also jumped in price.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I activated a 'black box' Bolt yesterday on-line, purchased from Fry's last week for $219. Once I entered the TSN, I was _only _allowed to choose the 'first year free' subscription option. The other options were 'n/a'.


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

Good to know Steve, thanks for the update. I'm holding on to my Fry's V1 until I move later in the year.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

$199 @ frys on Sunday, the v1, clearance pricing.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> $199 @ frys on Sunday, the v1, clearance pricing.


Looks like only in-store pickup now.

http://www.frys.com/product/8627710


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

What's the difference between v1 & v2?
Cable only?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

V1 1 year service, V2 no service


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Im such Tivo supporter/installer, I picked em all up. Gonna make tons of money off it.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

foghorn2 said:


> V1 1 year service, V2 no service


Cool thanks!

I've got a Roamio Pro now, but looking to cut the cord.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

They might ave 1 open box left in Vegas, but it may be the 1tb version


edit:

One open box, $189.90 500gb verified


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Zonker007 said:


> Frys has the Tivo Bolt available for $219 on this weeks ad.
> 
> Z


They have the 500GB bolt V1 with one year free service Model:TCD849500 on final closeout for $199 with free shipping. I ordered one today and the order has been approved and received order confirmation email with delivery estimate of Thursday June 2nd.


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

rjrsouthwest said:


> They have the 500GB bolt V1 with one year free service Model:TCD849500 on final closeout for $199 with free shipping. I ordered one today and the order has been approved and received order confirmation email with delivery estimate of Thursday June 2nd.


Only in-store pickup now. Best Buy has a sales on them as well but for $229


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

rjrsouthwest said:


> They have the 500GB bolt V1 with one year free service Model:TCD849500 on final closeout for $199 with free shipping. I ordered one today and the order has been approved and received order confirmation email with delivery estimate of Thursday June 2nd.


Update:

I received the tivo bolt 500GB that I bought from Fry's site for $199 and activated it on the tivo site and it recognized that it qualified for one years service included at no charge. Really a great deal for a new bolt for only $50.

I have to say the bolt is much quicker than my Roamio and it is able to stream both netflix and you tube 4k content to my Vizio 2016 P series 4k TV in full 4k. It also updated to the latest firmware version during the setup process.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Update:
> 
> I received the tivo bolt 500GB that I bought from Fry's site for $199 and activated it on the tivo site and it recognized that it qualified for one years service included at no charge. Really a great deal for a new bolt for only $50.
> 
> I have to say the bolt is much quicker than my Roamio and it is able to stream both netflix and you tube 4k content to my Vizio 2016 P series 4k TV in full 4k. It also updated to the latest firmware version during the setup process.


I don't know how many years you will use your new Bolt, but 4 years from now you will have spent another $450, for a total of $650. On the last Roamio plus (October 2015) sale I paid $450 inc All-In and a slide pro remote, I got 6 tuners and still have a good re-sell price on E-Bay, for more than I paid !! That was a great deal.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

FYI, the 1TB Bolt is on sale for $249 with the emailed promo code at Fry's. Ad says it includes the 1 year of service.

http://www.frys.com/product/8627720?site=20email060516










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Why does it say in the ad that it's in store or online but when you follow the link it says in store only?


----------



## IGameAlot (Jun 6, 2016)

Just tried to get that deal at Fry's although the coupon code works, you can't get it in store and it isn't shipping either..


----------

